# AUdio install problems



## SER (Oct 3, 2004)

Im new here, never done this before but i need help.I recently bought a 2002 sentra spec v. i want to know this car inside out, but first i want to start by installing my deck and sub. my main question is, how do i wire up all of the speakers to my deck including my sub. i have the upgraded sound system too. i have a sony deck with kicker amps and a sub. if you guys could help me out i would appreciate it a lot. thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

.............belongs in the audio section. you might wanna look around there a bit, too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont want to sound mean but I would get rid of the sony...especially if you plan to push your 6 1/2s with it...and if your car is still under warranty I would get someone like Tweeter to do the job for you. If you install big amps, an Optima Yellow top battery with rewired positive and negative makes a huge difference on our car's power supply. What exactly do you have and do you want to do? Do you have the mounting hardware for the head unit? Do you plan on running a component amp and do you plan to upgrade the speaker wires?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Hmm... I dunno about your Nissan but when it came to wiring my amp in my trunk I opened both doors on the driver's side and I started pulling on tresholds and other plastic covers till I found a way to run wires from the headunit to the trunk.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

To hook up those subs and amp you are going to need the following...

1) Either an after market head unit or a line out converter
2) An 8 gauge or bigger amp kit (includes power, ground, speaker, rca, and remote wires, and an ANL fuse)

When connecting the new head unit or line out converter, hook up a set of RCA's and a remote wire from the back of your HU into your trunk. Then once those wires are run into your trunk run your power wire from the battery to the trunk, but make sure you do not and I stress DO NOT connect it to your battery until your wire is securly hooked up to your amp. (note: It is mandatory to have an ANL fuse or Circuit Breaker for your power wire to make sure nothing shorts out) Once all of your wires are run inside the trunk, make yourself a ground connection. Once you have made this ground connection you are ready to connect your amp and subs. Hook up all the wires to your amp to the correct given area on the amp. Once this is done, hook up your power wire to your battery then turn on the car, then turn on your stereo to make sure everything is working properly. Once everything is working properly, insert your HU in its spot and finish up the job there, and you're done!


----------

